# How to preserve a millipede specimen???



## corwin3180 (May 4, 2007)

I ordered two Tanzanian red leg millipedes(male and female) the other week, and when they arrived the male was dead.  It was probably my fault for using priority shipping, seeing as they were packed well.  If any of you have experience with "Red legs" you know how beautiful the species is ESPECIALLY the males due to their shiney segments.  I'd really like to preserve this millipede in a jar if possible, but I have no idea how.  If any of you know how to preserve a specimen let me know ASAP.  He's been dead for about a day and im just gonna put him in the freezer for now.  Any info would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


----------

